# DIY Bio filter-could this work?



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going to be making my own bio filter and have been browsing youtube videos nonstop to get some ideas.

The main idea I see is to use a plastic bottle, piping, filer media, and an air pump.

However, I saw this video:






The kid used an old gravel vacuum and it seems pretty interesting. I can't figure out how he did it or even if it will work but this model looks more aesthetically pleasing than a plastic bottle in my tank. 

My question is: Does this seem like it would work? If anyone could figure out or explain how he did it I would greatly appreciate it.

Alternatively, maybe some of you could share your own designs with me. 

Just a reference, I'm looking to add a second filter to my 10g and thats what the diy project will be.

Thanks!


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a pretty simple design. Basically there is an opening at each end of the tube, probably covered with screens. An air stone is placed at the bottom of the tube and the tube is filled with bioballs, or whatever biomedia you choose. When the air pump is turned on the bubbles draw water up over the bioballs. The idea is that the bioballs grow nitrafying bacteria just like a sponge filter. 

As far as a recommendation on using it, I have never used anything like this. I will say that bacteria growth is all about surface area so I would think a sponge filter would be as effective as this if not more effective.


edit: I'm not sure what happened here. I was responding to a thread an now its gone?

PS. Sorry about that! Kym


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just curious, what type of filter is currently on your 10gl?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Just curious, what type of filter is currently on your 10gl?


It's a standard HOB with some sponge media in it. I just wanted to add a smaller bio filter similar to the one I posted for more filter power. Because, you know, the more filtering the better. 

I'm looking to make something like the one in the video or another someone can describe or recommend. The other's I've seen that were made out of plastic bottles seem easy but just don't seem to pleasing to the eye.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

and thanks for moving my thread!  I didn't mean to post it in the wrong place.

Lorax, thanks for the description, it makes more sense now.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

If it isn't important for the filter to be see through you can use PVC.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

lorax84 said:


> If it isn't important for the filter to be see through you can use PVC.


No it isn't really important but I think the see through looks better


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

You could just do what I do when I have a DIY project and wander around the hardware store looking at everything that looks like it might work for what you want to do.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

If you have a black background i would say go for black PVC piping so it blends in.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

lorax84 said:


> You could just do what I do when I have a DIY project and wander around the hardware store looking at everything that looks like it might work for what you want to do.


That's exactly what I was thinking of doing. I've come to realize I didn't favor the water bottle method because water bottles usually have those indents and grooves in them making them look like trash in the water, however, I was thinking I could use a SmartWater bottle because it's just a smooth bottle. I'll have to see what I can find at the hardware store.



stevenjohn21 said:


> If you have a black background i would say go for black PVC piping so it blends in.


My background isn't black.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

for a good clear tube go to the florescent lighting section they have bulb covers for T12 bulbs that is great!!


----------

